# KYK - Kyckr Limited



## System (17 May 2016)

Upon listing, Kyckr Limited will acquire GBR, an Irish based company that has developed a commercially proven suite of KYC products that provide the most extensive real-time network to official corporate data sources globally. GBR has established a credible client base including blue chip companies such as PayPal, Swift, and Stripe. GBR has built up a physical network providing real-time access to over 70 million legal entities, from 150 registers in 88 countries.

It is anticipated that KYK will list on the ASX during June 2016.

http://www.kyckr.com


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 May 2016)

What's the Kyckr?


----------



## So_Cynical (17 May 2016)

IPO available via online bookbuilds, use my reference code so i get free stuff  MY ID: D0A1IX4E

https://au.onmarketbookbuilds.com/

Kyckr looks interesting, some big name customers, cash flow, first mover advantage, growth industry, global reach, paid per click, repeat revenues, nothing stopping others from duplicating them, still an advantage to be first and have customers somewhat locked into contracts.

https://au.onmarketbookbuilds.com/offers/kyckr-limited/company-presentation/


----------



## skc (17 May 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> IPO available via online bookbuilds, use my reference code so i get free stuff  MY ID: D0A1IX4E
> 
> https://au.onmarketbookbuilds.com/
> 
> ...




ISX is another name in the KYC game. So KYK is not really the first. Indeed their presentation lists a number of competitors in various years of existence. 

The presentation also suggests revenue ~$500k in H1 2016.... so they are not starting at $0 but a fair way from an established business. Cash flow will most certainly be negative.

I think it has enough buzz words ... fintech, blockchain, cloud, disruptor.... in there to create a stag profit on the IPO. Assuming the market stays roughly in the current mood.


----------



## So_Cynical (18 May 2016)

skc said:


> ISX is another name in the KYC game. So KYK is not really the first. Indeed their presentation lists a number of competitors in various years of existence.




I had a look at ISX a month ago and KYK over the weekend just gone, the difference is that KYK is looking at the larger corporates, using API and scraping of public data bases to keep their data base current, 33 countries tens of thousands of corporates, utilities and govt departments.

ISX more retail type individual identity verification...i reckon KYK could be something.


----------



## barney (4 July 2019)

Know nothing about this one, or about how the Security works in practice … but todays price action looks a bit more definite than the previous attempts.  Up 30% today.


----------



## Country Lad (4 July 2019)

barney, an investor presentation today saying lot of good things as investor presentations usually do.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190704/pdf/446cm1f4x5cx1p.pdf


----------



## So_Cynical (4 July 2019)

They have secured a couple of big clients over the last 16 months and revenue is increasing, still burning cash though and will have to raise money soonish, they had a placement last year at 14c.


----------



## barney (5 July 2019)

Country Lad said:


> barney, an investor presentation today saying lot of good things as investor presentations usually do.
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190704/pdf/446cm1f4x5cx1p.pdf



Yeah thanks CL ….. I had a bit of a look at the report and as @So_Cynical mentioned, their profit margins have increased over the last couple of years …… still not big enough numbers to get excited about, and Presentations are notoriously followed by cap raises as you say S_C …… 

No follow through with todays price action down 14% on low Volume …. not quite ready for the watchlist yet


----------



## barney (11 July 2019)

barney said:


> …. not quite ready for the watchlist yet




Lol ……. note to self …… not a great call


----------



## barney (19 September 2019)

KYK is up and away again today.  19% stake taken by Richard White who is apparently a big honcho in this space …… Market must think his involvement is a big plus … currently up 50% today to 16 cents (DNH)


----------



## So_Cynical (20 September 2019)

barney said:


> KYK is up and away again today.  19% stake taken by Richard White who is apparently a big honcho in this space …… Market must think his involvement is a big plus … currently up 50% today to 16 cents (DNH)




I watched it fall back to 7c and didn't bite...kicking myself over Kyckr.


----------



## barney (23 September 2019)

So_Cynical said:


> I watched it fall back to 7c and didn't bite...kicking myself over Kyckr.




Yep … If only we knew!   I called the initial jump back in July "Big" .... That move looks like a ripple now  ... 10 bagger in 2 months!  There has to be some serious profit taking soon surely.


----------



## barney (24 September 2019)

barney said:


> There has to be some serious profit taking soon surely.




There was no rocket science involved in that call I guess

IOOF (IFL)  reducing their exposure from 10% to 6% …. 

Richard White now owns 45,000,000 shares for less than $3 million  … 

I don't hold but if I did, I would be making my way to the cashiers cage purely based on fear and greed


----------



## barney (1 October 2019)

barney said:


> I don't hold but if I did, *I would be making my way to the cashiers cage purely based on fear and greed*




It seems that a lot of punters agreed with me


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 October 2019)

The chart is a shocker.  Who would buy that for the bounce?  Not worth the risk.


----------



## barney (2 October 2019)

Gringotts Bank said:


> The chart is a shocker.  Who would buy that for the bounce?  Not worth the risk.




Yeah, its got a bit of an unpleasant flavour about it.

IOOF dumped 14 million shares on the way up and Director Robert Leslie unloaded 3 million last week on the way down.  Not exactly a confidence builder


----------



## barney (4 October 2019)

They're Back ……


----------



## debtfree (1 January 2020)

2020 Yearly Competition Pick .... just by viewing Monthly Charts.
Boy oh boy, I should have read this thread before selecting this one but anyway, I've picked it and so be it. 

Really the government should be buying this up big time to help with the tax evasion, as soon as they twig watch it then. 

I noticed the big volume Monthly bar and the pullback since didn't finish below it. Lower Volume on the pullback and nice tail on that last bar. Oh well, even if it takes 1 year to reach the top of that bar again (0.37) that will be a nice return, time is on my side!


----------



## debtfree (30 April 2020)

I'm picking KYK for this month's Comp.
After picking KYK for the yearly comp it fell over 60% in value, (.11 to .037) just great!  But since then, it's price has improved and it's outperforming the XAO.

The last 3 weeks KYK has shown upward momentum with price rising above the S/T MAs which has finally moved the 10d above the 30d after roughly 6 months. Price is pushing the Bollinger Bands in the right direction now, volume is now behaving nicely, what can go wrong?   I'll need it to double in price this month to make up for my monthly picks so far this year.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 September 2021)

Lying at 0.046 with many shares issued this month at 0.04 will it have the legs to follow ID8?

It is in the same tech area monitoring transactions.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 September 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Lying ..
> 
> It is in the same tech area monitoring transactions.



Kyckr is a B2B information services company that _aggregates, organises and structures the world's primary source company data to help businesses reduce the risks associated with counterparty relationships. Unlike traditional data companies which source data from multiple, secondary sources, Kyckr provides accurate data with trusted, legally authoritative provenance. This helps organisations to avoid the significant regulatory and commercial costs associated with using poor quality data. Through the combination of accurate data with innovative technology, Kyckr's solutions help businesses to succeed in the fight against fraud, money laundering and financial crime._

_Kyckr’s technology is used by businesses to provide automatic global access to primary source digital data and documents in relation to_* Know Your Customer (KYC) *_processes for company verification services to protect against money laundering, fraud and tax evasion._


----------



## System (8 November 2022)

On November 7th, 2022, Kyckr Limited (KYK) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between KYK and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in KYK by RealWise KYK AV Pty Ltd (RealWise), an entity wholly owned by Mr. Richard White.


----------

